# Eleccion correcta de conductores para instalaciones electricas industriales.



## alexus (Jul 3, 2009)

buenas noches.

como lo dice el titulo, en este tema pretendo qeu tratemos, distintas formas de calcular la seccion, o diametro para instalaciones electricas, en mi caso, industriales.

es la primera vez que trabajo en una industria a gran escala, una fabrica grande, y me encontre con esa limitacion, de no saber que conductor pedir para tal o cual instalacion.

utilizamos, 220v trifasico, y monofasic 380v, trifasico con y sin neutro.

nos manejamos mucho con los hp y los amperes nominales de las chapas caracteristicas.

desde ya muchas gracias.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 3, 2009)

uff... es todo un mundo.... yo tambien ando sumergiendome alli....

De entrada esta tabla de wikipedia te puede ayudar... te dice los amperajes maximos que puede llevar cada cable en base a su calibre... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWG#Tabla


----------



## alexus (Jul 3, 2009)

la verdad, yo tengo que hacer un laburo apra que me compren el cable que se necesita!

gracias por la tabla!


----------



## Lluisot (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola , veo que trabajais con medidad AWG , En españa se trabaja con secciones normalizadas en mm2 .
 No obstante , hay diferentes tablas , en funcion del material conductor ( cobre o aluminio )  y del tipo de ailamiento utilizado ( 750 V , 6,6/1kv , y dentro de los de 0,6/1kv , hay variaciones segun el tipo de material que usa como aislante )

Otro tema a considerar , seria la caida de tension de un cable , en funcion de la corriente que circulara por ella , y la distancia de la linea , un cable puede ser correcto para una determinada carga , pero es posible que si la linea es muy larga , deba utilizarse una seccion mayor para no tener una caida de tension excesiva ( maximo un 5% para fuerza y un 3% para alumbrado )

Tambien hay que considerar el tipo de receptor . Si son motores p.ej , las lineas deben dimensionarse para un 1,25 % de la corriente del motor o si hay varios para el 1,25% de la corriente del motor de mas potencia .


Un saludo 

Lluisot


----------



## alexus (Jul 4, 2009)

aqui trabajo con mm2.

y la mayoria de las veces instalo motores, resistencias calefactoras, algunas estufas y alguna iluminacion, pero eso es de 220 monofasico, y poara eso no hay problemas, 

tampoco para la distancia, ya que hay tableros bastantebien distribuidos.

desde ya agradecido


----------



## snowboard (Jul 4, 2009)

Otra tabla de AWG, con la opción de calcular la caida de tensión (perdida) en un tramo de conductor.
http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 4, 2009)

gracias snow!

algun instalador industrial que de su punto de vista?

jaja gracias a todo!


----------



## Lluisot (Jul 5, 2009)

snowboard dijo:
			
		

> Otra tabla de AWG, con la opción de calcular la caida de tensión (perdida) en un tramo de conductor.
> http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
> 
> saludos




 Muchas gracias por la tabla Snowboard , siempre me habia preguntado sobre las medidas AWG , pero no lo habia buscado .Curioso que  cuanto mas alto es el numero , menor es el cable 

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------

